# Ca18det gearbox



## plutos3 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a gearbox from a ca18det and want to use in my kitcar. What I dont know is what engine will mate up apart from the turbo engine. for example would the sr20 fit. I look forward to your replies Paul.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

A CA18DET transmission will work with any CA-series engine (CA16DE, CA18DE, CA18ET, CA18DET, CA20E, etc.) and it should also work with an RB-series engine (RB20DET, RB25DET, RB26DETT). Models you'll find with a CA-series engine include: 1984-1988 Nissan 200SX S12 (RWD), 1984-1986 Nissan 200SX S12 Turbo (RWD), 1981-1986 Nissan Stanza T11 (FWD), 1986-1990 Nissan Stanza T12 (FWD). I also think the Nissan Axxess came with a CA-series engine, but good luck finding one of those. Models that came with the RB-series include: NONE in the United States. If you're overseas, any number of vehicles had the RB-series, most notably the Nissan Skyline and Nissan Stagea. To use an SR-series engine, you'd need an SR-series transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Axxess had a KA24E engine. I haven't seen one of them in at least 12 years! The Pulsar NX SE also had the CA-series engine, as well as the "Wally Wagon" Stanza Wagon.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I completely forgot about the Pulsar NX SE... what a dolt! I was indeed thinking of the Stanza wagon, not the Axxess. I saw one in a scrapyard once, CA20E coupled with a 5-speed and button-activated 4WD. I always wanted the 4WD setup to use on a Stanza, but they crushed it before I ever had the money to scavenge it.


----------

